# Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.2!!!



## Craig Sharmat

EASE UP the single off my new album "Outside In" has reached no.2 this week on Billboard!!
3/12/11

http://secure.randr.com/bdsradiocharts/charts.aspx?formatid=8&lightbox=true%3Fiframe%3Dtrue&width=610&height=500 (http://secure.randr.com/bdsradiocharts/ ... height=500)


Ok, a bit of shameless self promotion.

I have a new album out which can be purchased CD Baby.

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/Innervision2

My own site

http://scoredog.tv/jazz/jazzhome.html

or itunes

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/outside-in/id410727410

it is basically a pop jazz record featuring my guitar playing and some orchestrations thrown in. The first single off the album "Ease Up" is a national top ten jazz hit!


----------



## lux

This is a great album. It competes with the most famous releases i've heard so far in this style in my honest opinion. And, as much as charts say, i seem to share my opinion with a good number of guys/girls 

I highly reccomend it, a must have.

Luca


----------



## veetguitar

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Congratulations! 
I regards this in every regard as an outstanding album.


----------



## rJames

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Awesome jazzy stuff. We have an overnight success among us! (after years and years of hard work) Congrats!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Great!

Best of luck with this exciting project Craig!


----------



## Frederick Russ

Congrats!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Thanks guys!

I have updated my site to include a little more substance than the 30 secs of randomness assigned by CD baby and itunes.

http://www.scoredog.tv/jazz/jazzhome.html


----------



## Mr. Anxiety

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Nice work Craig, and a stellar group of players.

Mr A


----------



## Guy Bacos

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Excellent. Congrats!


----------



## Allegra

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Very nice Craig..listened to a quite a few snippits on cdbaby. Nice mix and great players. Wish you well with it...perhaps in the footsteps of your previous cd? One can only hope....and promote! No shame!

Allegra


----------



## Ashermusic

Good stuff!


----------



## windshore

Is it too early to start Grammy buzz??? :>)


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*



Allegra @ Sat Dec 11 said:


> Very nice Craig..listened to a quite a few snippits on cdbaby. Nice mix and great players. Wish you well with it...perhaps in the footsteps of your previous cd? One can only hope....and promote! No shame!
> 
> Allegra



Thanks!

Actually i did this cd because i felt I could easily top my first one and wanted a better memory of "the last thing I did".

To those who don't know Windshore, he is all over this album. I have been using him as my first call guy for around 15 yrs now. If by some miracle i was to get a nomination it would be largely due to him. Of course if I fail it will all be due to him...


----------



## Dave Connor

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Sounds very good! Nice music and very good production values - I'm envious.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Thanks Dave,Mr A and of course Jay!

thanks Guy, hope your music is selling well as it deserves to.


----------



## germancomponist

Congrates, Craig!


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Thanks Gunther

Up to no.12 this week!


http://www.billboard.com/charts/jazz-so ... r=position

no pic yet as the album is not released yet!


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Massive Congrats!

You're 2 spots above Kenny G. Can I get a ride in your new car?

.


----------



## Garlu

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Craig, big congrats for you!!!

Glad that all your effort has its reward!

I wish you all the best of success!! You deserve it!!!

Garlu


----------



## Thonex

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Great album Craig!!!

For those of you who don't know... Craig makes this stuff look easy when he plays live. He's the real deal..and that's coming from a fellow guitarist.

Go Craig Go!!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## MaraschinoMusic

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Excellent, I love it - great tunes & great grooves.


----------



## artsoundz

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

oustanding,Craig! #12 with a bullet!


----------



## rJames

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Wow! That is too cool! 

Post your gig dates. I'll bet you'll be sold out.

Congrats again.


----------



## tumeninote

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat*

Congratulation!! Music sounds excellent.


----------



## Guy Bacos

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

Congratulations Craig for being chosen in CD Baby Editor's pick!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

Wonderful Craig. Well deserved recognition.


----------



## Mike Greene

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

I bought this album earlier today and I gotta say, this is really cool stuff! Congrats on the chart success. It's well deserved. 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

Thanks Guy,Rob and Mike!

Mike you are the 3rd guy to buy a copy!!!
I knew i could rope somebody else into this.


----------



## Blackster

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

Congratulations, Craig !!


----------



## ChrisAxia

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

It's a great CD. Thank you for the signed copy Craig, though you really didn't have to put lipstick on and smother the case with kisses, just for me!

~C


----------



## Hal

congrats !!


----------



## Farkle

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

Craig, congratulations!

That's wonderful news! I'm picking up a copy when I get back from the Game Developer's Conference.

NOTE TO ALL: I got a sneak peak of two tracks last year (I study EIS with Craig); they are really stupendous. Great guitar work (of course), cool grooves, definitely a worthwhile album to get!

Congrats again, Craig!

Mike


----------



## Craig Sharmat

*Re: Outside In-Craig Sharmat no.6!*

Thanks Frank,Mike and Hal!



ChrisAxia @ Fri Feb 25 said:


> It's a great CD. Thank you for the signed copy Craig, though you really didn't have to put lipstick on and smother the case with kisses, just for me!
> 
> ~C



Yeah the wife is pissed I used up her lipstick on that...oh well she can get more.


----------



## José Herring

Congrats Craig! Nipping at the heels of Dave Koz. It would be cool to see Ease Up knock his 15 week streak at No. 1.

best,

Jose


----------



## Craig Sharmat

well did not make no.1 but 2 aint bad!!!
Koz is out as no.1...Nils is in.


http://secure.randr.com/bdsradiocharts/charts.aspx?formatid=8&lightbox=true?iframe=true&width=610&height=500 (http://secure.randr.com/bdsradiocharts/ ... height=500)


----------



## José Herring

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Mar 02 said:


> well did not make no.1 but 2 aint bad!!!
> Koz is out as no.1...Nils is in.
> 
> 
> http://secure.randr.com/bdsradiocharts/charts.aspx?formatid=8&lightbox=true?iframe=true&width=610&height=500 (http://secure.randr.com/bdsradiocharts/ ... height=500)



Close enough for Jazz! No.2 ooohhh, Yeah!


----------



## Mike Greene

Wow! This is really impressive! 8)


----------



## rJames

With a bullet! No. 1 isn't far away.


----------



## Frederick Russ

Congratulations! What an accomplishment!


----------



## bigdog

Wow Craig that is just sensational. Good for you man!


----------



## Hans Adamson

Wow! It's fantastic. Congratulations Craig!
/Hans


----------

